# My almost phantom Poodle



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> He's not quite a phantom I don't think, but he almost made "phantom." I really like his coloring though...like little silvery highlights in places.


Oh, ya... that's the diagnostic Phantom pattern. No doubt about it.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

He's so cute. I love the way he's sitting in the first pic.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He is absolutely adorable and I agree with Countryboy that he looks phantom.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, and here's one I forgot. These are those little pumpkins you can get. It shows sort of how tiny he is and so does the door...how you step up.




Yes, quite phantomish... and actually, upon closer examination, when he's first groomed, which he was when those pictures were taken yesterday, his face is almost silvery along the sides, down his throat sort of... but not the top of his muzzle...the hair that is very close to his skin. But when it grows out even a tad, it really does look jet black. So it might be the root of the hair or just the beginning that has some silver look to it. And he has quite a lot of silver on the insides of his legs...don't show up so well in these photos. Anyhow, it's interesting how that all works.

Thanks for your nice comments guys


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a Chihuahua that was named Smidget. My grandma named her Smidgen because she as so small...but I did heard Smidget? Years later, she told me that I'd not heard it correctly.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He is just to cute for words! I don't know how you get anything done at home with those cutie patooties around! I would forever be hugging and kissing them! And the first picture sure looks like a Phantom to me!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So tiny and cute ! How much does he weigh ? (By the way I think it's cruel to make him go outside to hang out with pumpkins...)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it's about time you gave that cute little smidgen some PF time all of his own!!!LOL!
I definitely can see the phantom markings...........how interesting!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Angel...yes, he really does have a darling little temperament. I left Matisse at home yesterday for an hour or two while I took Maurice with me to Home Depot. It was hideous weather here and I skipped our usual walk. I needed a light bulb and my Rx at Walmart so I took him in with me. He gets soooo much attention because of his size but also I think his demeanor. He's just sort of quiet, sweet, gives a little wag but nothing over the top. So, what turned out to be a quick run to these stores wound up lasting quite a bit longer with all the stops for people to pat him and chit chat. But I like that.

Dechi...he's 4 lbs and a couple ounces. So, he's not the smallest but he's pretty dang small. I really wasn't looking for that small a dog. In fact, I'd rather have a little bigger like Matisse at 6 + lbs. (Not quite so fragile) But I just gravitated to him and he seemed to really be interested in me when I'd walk away from the pen at the breeders, picking out my puppy. (I was only planning on one) He stayed standing up on his hind legs with his front paws on the edge while the other puppies went back to their business of playing. And I kept looking over my shoulder at him when I was trying to leave with just Matisse. Anyhow, the breeder said he might turn out phantom and he guessed it. But it's just a little more _subtle_ which is exactly the word the breeder used to describe his temperament. lol. Everything about him is _subtle_ except just lately with Matisse convalescing and unable to play...it's really bothering Maurice. Oh, as far as being cruel. LOL! It was under the covered porch. And it's not cold out. In fact, up until the last couple days it's been nearly 70...shorts and t-shirts. Amazing. I could do without the drizzle though.

Molly...I know. I'm guilty. I haven't really posted enough about Maurice. Matisse is just so flamboyant that he makes me post more about him. It's all about him, you know? LOL. So, finally, I'm putting my foot down. haha.

Anyhow, thanks for your replies and your knowledge about the coloring.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I had a Chihuahua that was named Smidget. My grandma named her Smidgen because she as so small...but I did heard Smidget? Years later, she told me that I'd not heard it correctly.


I'm sorry I didn't respond to this. I was thinking what a perfect name for a Chihuahua and was going to come back and say that and then got addled, which I do a lot these days. Anyhow, it's funny how little kids hear things and they come out a little off. lol. But either way, Smidget or Smidgen...it's a cute name for a tiny dog, isn't it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Maurice sure is one cute little pumpkin!umpkin: He makes a lovely Halloween phantom.


----------

